# using butterfly keys to bring two slabs together



## teesiderookie (Dec 24, 2012)

Am planning on replacing a dining table top using two 3 inch pine slabs ( 60 inches by 33 inches). Problem is they're both live edge and I don't have specialist clamps to deal with this. I only need them to butt up to each other reasonably well as the frame will hold each one independently. Can butterfly keys be used to pull them in? Most places I've searched talk only of using the keys after edge glueing boards as an added feature. I was of the impression that they could act as the primary force to initiate glue up…..can it be done?

cheers guys

dazed and confused in "sunny" england.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure that the dovetail keys could be used for that purpose. Perhaps you could use simple pipe clamps to draw the pieces tight and then insert the keys, but then you are creating stress in the wood top, much like compressing a spring. It would seem that you should try to create straight edges as gaps in the top would be unsightly and would gather dust and crumbs.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=formica+corner+substrate+connectors,+dog+bones&hl=en&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=RQwhUbT6KtCzigLaw4DwAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=888&bih=565#hl=en&safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=draw+bolts+for+countertops&oq=draw+bolt&gs_l=img.1.3.0j0i5j0i10i24j0i24.71572.77111.6.81510.59.24.0.0.0.11.125.1804.18j4.22.0...0.0...1c.1.4.img.8ng5Gqk2Ky0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42661473,d.cGE&fp=d254b653f741e1ab&biw=888&bih=565

Here's a few ideas for ya.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

You can glue blocks to the surface of the wood on either side and use regular f clamps to tighten it up. I have never needed to do this but I believe the process is to put a piece of paper between the top and blocks. That way they should be able to be knocked off after you are done clamping. There should be some information out there on this.


----------



## teesiderookie (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions guys. I'll be straight edging the two sides that make contact. Was hoping to use butterfly keys instead of clamps because I don't really need the glue up for strength, more to make it look more like one single piece when sitting in the table frame. Have got more of an idea of what I want to do though thanks to your suggestions.
Cheers


----------

